# SGS Rhinestone Template Material



## justfabulous (Mar 3, 2013)

I purchased the SGS rhinestone material template for my silhouette and I cant get the setting for the blade to cut the template. Has anyone experience this? If so, what is the blade setting.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you tried to do 2 passes? Who is SGS material. Is it flock? I don't know the settings for a silhouette, I use a Graphtec.


----------

